# Please Help! My cichlid has a red blister on his lip!



## Miniblaz3 (Feb 24, 2012)

Hello everyone, Im a little concerned, I have a white pearl zebra cichlid and has red bump on his lip, it looks like a blister of some sort. I can't find anything online, I'm trying to find out if its just a scrape/cut or something more like a parasite or disease. I just noticed it yesterday, its a red lump in the middle of his bottom lip, he hasn't been eating as much as he normally does. Is it because of the bump? But he is still swimming around and interacting with other fish and will chase them around. He is the "Top Fish, King of the tank" do you think its something I should be concerned about? I did a 30% water change yesterday and am currently treating tank with melifix. Please Help! Thank you Meghann

This is my first time posting to site. I will send some links to my photo bucket so you can see pictures

My current set up
55 gallon corner bowfront
Fluval U4 filter
Heater and Bubbler.

Temp stays at 76-78
Ph 8.0
0 for ammonia level
I do a 20-25% water change every two weeks
I do keep a close eye on tank, have never had any problems
This is an All Male tank, I do have occasional agression but nothing to big, everyone pretty much knows their place.

Stock, All Cichlids are MALE
1 Pearl White Zebra
1 Blue Zebra
1 Deep Water Hap 
1 Acei 
1 Bumble Bee
1 Blue Dolphin
2 Demosoni
1 Electric Yellow Hap
1 Electric Blue Hap 
2 Saulosi
1 Red Flank
1 Hippo Point Blue Bar
1 Upside Down Catfish
2 Unknown Cichlids
1 Unknown Catfish 
3 Unknown Suckerfish


----------



## Miniblaz3 (Feb 24, 2012)

Hear are a few pics of the bump, sorry for the crappy quality. the last 2 pics are of him under normal conditions. Please Help!!!!

http://i1242.photobucket.com/albums/gg5 ... G_0432.jpg
http://i1242.photobucket.com/albums/gg5 ... G_0431.jpg
http://i1242.photobucket.com/albums/gg5 ... G_0433.jpg
http://i1242.photobucket.com/albums/gg5 ... G_0370.jpg
http://i1242.photobucket.com/albums/gg5 ... G_0247.jpg


----------



## Miniblaz3 (Feb 24, 2012)

here is some better pictures 
http://i1242.photobucket.com/albums/gg5 ... G_0458.jpg
http://i1242.photobucket.com/albums/gg5 ... G_0444.jpg


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

It's probably just an injury from fighting, and will heal on it's own time. Keep the water clean (it never hurts to increase the frequency of your water changes), and use your melafix according to the package directions.


----------



## Buckyamg (Aug 8, 2020)

Hi I cam across this post looking for info. I see your pic and my cichlid has the same exact blister in the same spot and it's also the same kind of cichlid as yours. Im worried about what it could be, did you ever find out what it was ?


----------



## Jake1013 (11 mo ago)

My cichlid has the same issue, someone has to know something


----------



## Gduley330 (11 mo ago)

It looks and sounds like mouth fungus. They look like red blisters or lesions around the mouth. You can use triple sulfa or erythromycin powder to treat it.


----------

